# NHF - NIB Holdings



## macca (6 November 2007)

Well, that was a spectacular launch, 40% higher than the book build of 85c

Up again today a further 8c.

As over half of the people, who have health insurance in the Hunter region are members, Newcastle and surrounds may enjoy a mini boom in retail in the near future.

Is this a sign of things to come, most health funds are seeking to list on the ASX, do we have a new market segment to have a bubble in 

I hold, well I was given some wasn't I


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 November 2007)

*Re: NHF NIB Health Fund*

Im from Melb but when doing my homework found NIB to be the best offer for a young healthy single (well, no dependents).

This is just a bonus  Albeit a quite tidy bonus.


----------



## Prem (21 June 2009)

Hey guys,

Im failing to find any fundamental figures especially debt 

on this company 

maybe because they are small 

but can anyone point me in the right direction 

also how is NHF doing atm 

Regards,

Prem


----------



## pigeondog (9 December 2010)

NHF has announced that it has withdrawn its overpriced bid for GMHBA and will "reassess nib’s surplus capital position early in the 2011 calendar year and consider more significant capital management initiatives". The company currently has about 25cps in "excess capital" - that is capital beyond regulatory requirements for its insurance business. So providing the board doesn't find a way to throw that away in the next month or two this company could be due a significant capital return of some sort early next year.


----------



## Boggo (15 November 2013)

Am surprised that there hasn't been some recent mention of this stock which has been plodding along nicely for some time now.


----------



## piggybank (30 December 2013)




----------



## ENP (17 January 2014)

A bit too expensive for me at the moment. Has been on my watchlist for almost two years. 

Wish I had found out about the company earlier when it was a bit cheaper.


----------



## VSntchr (20 March 2015)

Presentation out yesterday revised guidance to the low end of the range - and price has responded by going up. Go figure


----------



## PinguPingu (20 March 2015)

VSntchr said:


> Presentation out yesterday revised guidance to the low end of the range - and price has responded by going up. Go figure





Maybe it wasn't as bad as thought


----------



## Boggo (20 March 2015)

ENP said:


> A bit too expensive for me at the moment. Has been on my watchlist for almost two years.
> 
> Wish I had found out about the company earlier when it was a bit cheaper.




They are only too expensive when they are going down 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8758&p=802616&viewfull=1#post802616

This stock just keeps on repeating its routine as well as paying dividends along the way.

(click to expand)


----------



## skc (20 March 2015)

VSntchr said:


> Presentation out yesterday revised guidance to the low end of the range - and price has responded by going up. Go figure




Was wondering about the same thing... BUT



Boggo said:


> They are only too expensive when they are going down
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8758&p=802616&viewfull=1#post802616
> 
> This stock just keeps on repeating its routine as well as paying dividends along the way.




So true. Can't argue against history. Government sanctioned 6.7% price rise in a year. Sure beats inflation.


----------



## jbocker (19 December 2018)

Oh this is great news minister.
From their announcement today.
*Approval received for 2019 premium changes. *
Details here....
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181219/pdf/441bzwmnrtqkg8.pdf


----------



## rnr (21 July 2019)

@jbocker
It certainly appears to have been great news for NIB as price has gone from $4.78 on the day of your post to an ATH of $8.13 on July 5th. Will the ATH be taken out within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Trav. (27 November 2020)

I entered NHF late this arvo as I ran my weekly scan before close and I liked the recent action ( nice 4 green bars ) and it has held the break of $5 which happened on Wednesday 25/11


----------



## Trav. (18 December 2020)

I am still holding NHF and in the green.

I am looking at the gap from January 2020 and will be keen for NHF to start filling that ( $5.76 to $6.30) so patience is required which is something that I have very little of.....   

Closed @ $5.62 today up 3.88% (7.9% for the week)


----------



## Trav. (21 December 2020)

SP up 3.2% today after announcement below, good for the business but not so much for individuals. Closed @ $5.80 so gap starting to be filled









						NHF share price and company information for ASX:NHF
					

View today’s NHF share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au


----------



## Trav. (30 December 2020)

I know that it is sad, but with not much happening today I am finding it pretty exciting to see if we can break $6 today


----------



## Trav. (30 December 2020)

Well that happened quicker than I thought.

Now what to do


----------



## Trav. (5 January 2021)

NHF has been a good trade for me and I thinking that it might have run it it's course, as it continues to bounce along at the $6 mark.

I had 2 positions on this and closed 1 yesterday locking in some nice profit, leaving me watching for a sign to see where this will go with my last position, maybe it is just having a ⏸ and ready for some some more action ⏯

Sorry just has to use some of the emojis


----------



## barney (5 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> NHF has been a good trade for me and I thinking that it might have run it it's course, as it continues to bounce along at the $6 mark.





Nice trade Trav.  Certainly been a sharp run up the last couple of months. My wife owns a few of these so the SP improvement is welcome considering where it was heading back in March  

There's still a bit of that gap to fill from last January at about $6.20 so there might still be a few more cents in it. 🧐


----------



## Trav. (10 January 2021)

barney said:


> There's still a bit of that gap to fill from last January at about $6.20 so there might still be a few more cents in it. 🧐



I decided to close this trade out on last Wednesday @ $6.04 due to me running out of patience and I am moving brokers so closed all positions with Saxo on Friday.

It didn't finish the week very strong, so might retrace and then have another go at filling the gap.


----------



## Miner (23 August 2021)

Trav. said:


> I decided to close this trade out on last Wednesday @ $6.04 due to me running out of patience and I am moving brokers so closed all positions with Saxo on Friday.
> 
> It didn't finish the week very strong, so might retrace and then have another go at filling the gap.
> 
> View attachment 118147



@Trav.  what you did back in Jan this year has been echoed by the market today with NHF.
Enough is enough
a big flow by market with a thud 11% downfall the insurance company failed to put its own seat belt.
so called strong performance result (net profit increased 84%)  did not enthuse market today !
Could market will be worse tomorrow after overseas performance tonight combined with Afgan effect and lower rating of Biden.













-


----------



## greggles (13 October 2022)

NIB Holdings down around 10% today following its announcement that it has raised $135 million via a placement at $6.90 per share. The company will use the funds raised to finance its entry into the National Disability Insurance Scheme (NDIS) plan management sector as a Plan Manager.

A big gamble by HNF, but the NDIS is a very lucrative area and this CR could very well be a matter of short term pain for long term gain.


----------



## Miner (13 October 2022)

greggles said:


> NIB Holdings down around 10% today following its announcement that it has raised $135 million via a placement at $6.90 per share. The company will use the funds raised to finance its entry into the National Disability Insurance Scheme (NDIS) plan management sector as a Plan Manager.
> 
> A big gamble by HNF, but the NDIS is a very lucrative area and this CR could very well be a matter of short term pain for long term gain.



MP repeated 12 months back sce.
Today's price was lower than CR price


----------

